# Ultimate Flora vs. regular probiotics



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

I had been taking Ultimate Flora for about two months and I *think* it helped. I ran out last week. My IBS is really bad but I can't tell if it's from the lack of probiotics or not. I still have some regular probiotics in the fridge...should I finish those off or go buy more Ultimate Flora? It's not like the others will go to waste as I have been giving them to my dogs on a weekly basis.


----------

